# My Dovre DV750 propane stove won't stay lit



## dv750 (Dec 23, 2009)

Newbie here with a problem I'm hoping you can help me with. Last night my stove sudden un-lit and the pilot went out, so I relit the pilot and turned the stove back on. Within about 10 minutes it went out again, so I turned it off for the night.

After dawn this morning I pulled the chimney cap and shined a light down the hole...no blockage and I could see all the way down to the firebox. I then relit the pilot, but had to hold the button down for 5 minutes before it would stay lit. The flame turned on right away when I flipped the switch on the back of the unit, but both the flame and the pilot went out when I turned the switch off.

This afternoon the pilot won't stay lit no matter how long I hold the button in (up to 10 minutes). With the pilot on I get a rock-steady 515 mvdc from the TP leads. The leads go to the ~.25" thick TP to the left of the pilot hood in the attached photo. There is a skinny TP-like probe to the right of the pilot hood. That device doesn't have electrical leads, but has to be hot for the pilot to stay lit, same as the TP.

Any suggestions about how to proceed would be appreciated. I have already called the fireplace dealer in town this stove came from, and they said they no longer carry Dovre and will not work on it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2009)

If the Pilot won't stay lit, you probably need to replace the thermocouple. 
That would be the smaller (1/8" dia) sensor to the right of the pilot hood.
It will have a copper colored lead going into the back or side of the gas valve,
& it should take a 3/8" open end wrench to remove it from the valve.
You can also test it with your multimeter.
It may take an extra pair of hands - or at least a set of jumper wire
with alligator clips on the ends.
You need to have the flame on it & one lead at the very end with the other
lead somwhere on the copper.
Your reading should be in the 28 millivolt range...
If it's not, replace it...
True Value Hardware Stores may have what you need, but I'd bring the old one
in so you can match the thread (and the end) where it enters the valve...
HTH


----------



## dv750 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks HTH. I removed the thermocouple and tested it in the kitchen stove's flame, where it reads 28.5 mv when it's square in the flame, or as low as 24 mv if the flame isn't hitting it perfectly. Before heading to the hardware store, I think I'll reinstall it and twist the pilot flame hood to ensure the flame is hitting it squarely (IIRC the flame was barely touching it). Thanks again!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2009)

If you have the owner's manual, it should show how much of the 
TC should be engulfed in the pilot flame.
Generally speaking, the top 3/8 " needs to be engulfed.
Good luck!


----------



## dv750 (Dec 23, 2009)

No owners manual and I can't find one on the web. The stove was here when I bought the house about 10 years ago. Anyway, after reinstalling the TC and redirecting the flame it made no difference, so I am headed to the hardware store to try to buy a new one. I'll report back...thx!


----------



## dv750 (Dec 24, 2009)

You da man, HTH! A new thermocouple was just the ticket. $11.97 at Ace Hardware...woot! Thx!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2009)

dv750 said:
			
		

> You da man, HTH! A new thermocouple was just the ticket. $11.97 at Ace Hardware...woot! Thx!



LOL!

HTH = Hope This Helps!

I'm DAKSY & you're welcome!


----------



## dv750 (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay...I was so pleased I completely spaced out about your username. Anyway, thanks for the help. Here's a photo of my stove making that lovely heat... :D


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 24, 2009)

Usually 30-35mv is about the max you get on a thermocouple in a fireplace pilot. That flame on the range was prob a lot hotter than the pilot flame. You should also remove the pilot hood and brackett from the supply line and blow it out, which will help the pilot flame be larger and more stable.

Oh and BTW here is your manual: http://quadrafire.com/downloads/installManuals/man_dv750.pdf


----------



## dv750 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the manual, jtp10181...I've downloaded and saved it.


----------



## dv750 (Dec 24, 2009)

Is there any practical limit to how long the leads to the on-off switch can be? The switch has always been in the stock position on the back of the stove, but now that we've rearranged the furniture, reaching back there is no longer convenient. I'd like to reposition it to a more convenient spot, and so will need longer lead wires...thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 24, 2009)

Generally speaking, there is about a 25 ft limit on the switch (or thermostat) wires,
because you are dealing with a millivolt system. 
You've only talking about .5 volts (500mv) DC,
& if the wires get too long the resistance will be too great.
Why not look into a Skytech remote?
They've got a variety of features & fit very well into
the Great American Stay-on-the-Couch lifestyle...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 26, 2009)

most stoves will push thru 40' of 18ga wire
top and bottom terminals of valve, or on/off leads


----------

